# Help Identifying Bardinet Bordeaux?



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have found this old bottle still corked when cleaning out my parents belongings and am trying to learn anything I can about it, vintage, verification of its contents (wine, brandy, other?) I contacted Bardinet company in France and they responded that they are unable to identify but believe it was made at the home of Paul Bardinet.

 I have other photos but the site is only allowing me to post one

 Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello fgarvin7,

 Welcome to the A-BN and thanks for bringing the Bardinet. There's a few others floating around these pages, as you have noticed:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-306047/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#306051,  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-106431/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#106719

 You can post additional pictures in subsequent posts. Go for it. I gotta crick in my neck trying to read the sideways label. Please concentrate your photos on the bottle and it's label. A picture of the neck and lip would be good, as well as the base.

 The focus is a little fuzzy on the label. I can read the Pousse Cafe part fine, but the rest is kinda blurry. Pousse Cafe is a layered Aperitif of liqueurs of varying density, a liqueur with digestive attributes. They are generally mixed drinks, with a decorative eye appeal. 






 I do not know if your bottle is a pre-made Pousse cafe, or what. The concept dates from the 1880's. I believe your bottle is 20th century vintage. Perhaps additional photos will help to tell the tale. 

 The form of the bottle would indicate a liquor or liqueur contents, rather than wine. What material is used to seal the cork finish?

 Did the company representative talk about Pousse Cafe? I believe that Paul Bardinet was long dead before this bottle was made. He operated in Limoges. His son, Edouard, moved the firm to Bordeaux to be closer to the arriving Rum carrying ships.

 "The time came when the company had to leave Limoges to locate as close as possible to the rum-carrying ships. That was the achievement of Paul Bardinetâ€™s son, Edouard. He ordered the building of vast cellar warehouses close to the quaysides of Bordeaux and gradually trained his master blenders. 

 Based on the mastery of top quality raw materials, the company developed a wide range of new products around its core product of rum, with ready-made punches and cocktails and cane sugar cordials which very rapidly became popular with consumers. That successful diversification was followed by other major success stories, in the field of whiskies in particular." From Bardinet.


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

additional pics.....sorry about creating the crick  and yes I saw the definition of Pousse Caffe  more pics to follow


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

more pics


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

more pics


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

appears to have cork top sealed via wax


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

upright view


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

upright view


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

upright view


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

upright view


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

neck


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

base


----------



## fgarvin7 (Nov 8, 2011)

while it almost appears that some of the seal has been removed around the neck, the seal still looks good and the cork looks good


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello again fgarvin,

 Do you have any idea what year this was acquired by your parents? Because you have the seal and contents intact, you might contact these guys: http://www.finestandrarest.com/liqueurs.html.

 I deon't know if your Bardinet will meet whatever criteria they have, but perhaps they could offer some more information.


----------

